# MTB or Road for weight loss



## tennyis (May 16, 2010)

hey guys, I'm 280ish lbs and need to lose weight. I'm going to go buy a new bike tomorrow and start riding. We bought a house in the country and there are bound to be lots of trails to ride when the urge strikes. For fitness though I'm looking at riding every morning for an hour before I leave for work. 

My question is this, I am leaning towards a mtb for the versatility of trail riding, but if I use it on the road for an hour every morning am I going to burn the same amount of calories that I would on a road bike or hybrid?


----------



## dogo (Sep 14, 2008)

Mtbing will be effective, but I don't really think as effective as Road biking.. Mtbing is much funnier though!


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the question is: what kind of bike would you use the most if you had both? Burning calories is all about the amount of effort put in. The type of bike doesn't matter. If there are trails near where you live I'd get a MTB.

You could also get a cyclocross (commonly called just cross) bike. They are essentially road bikes which are stronger so they can be used on mild off-road trails, but still work very well on the road.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

I would pick whichever one you are more likely to do since you will spend more time doing it. If you buy a road bike but then dont really like it, you are less likely to make yourself ride everyday, and vice versa.


----------



## tennyis (May 16, 2010)

Mtbing is very funny


----------



## tennyis (May 16, 2010)

thanks hoppingrocks and basso, I am leaning towards the mtb just needed to hear it from someone else I guess


----------



## fishindaddy (May 12, 2010)

I recently sold my road bike and bought a mtn bike. I get a much better workout and in shorter time riding the trails.


----------



## CrimsonFox (Nov 19, 2008)

The most effective fat burning and weight loss comes from anaerobic exercise. That is periods of sprinting, lifting heavy weight, pushing up a hill, climbing rocks, etc. Aerobic exercise is where you maintain a steady pace for long periods. Road biking tends to be aerobic in that you maintain pedaling cadence and go. Mountain biking is more anaerobic, you pace yourself, grind at the top of a climb or over a section of rocks, there is more upper body strength needed to control the bike, etc.

So therefore, mountain biking since it is anaerobic in nature is better for strength building and fat loss.


----------



## tennyis (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Crimson for the info, however I'm looking at it more from the point of using the mountain bike on the road would I burn just as many calories. 

The trail riding will be for fun, assuming I can even get permission to go on them  I would love to be able to do trail riding but don't know if I will have aplace or not at this point by our new house.


----------



## ZachTX (Feb 20, 2010)

I've lost about 100 pounds on the bike, and have both a road and MTB. Either can get you to your goal, but I think the mtb is more effective for me. Totally agree with crimsonfox, sustained anaerobic exercise is the key for me. Also, long road rides leave me hungry for the rest of the day. I actually just trained for and finished a century ride, and gained weight while doing it. Now that I'm back on the mtb, the weight dropped right off.

Whichever you get, ride it as much as you can and eat right and the weight will come off.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

As for burning calories MTB is far better than Road, because not only you burn more calorie on the climb, you also burning more on the descend through pumping, manual, cornering, hopping. On the climb up the pave road you can give up and quit at anytime and just roll slowly up the rest of the climb. 

On dirt, when it get steep you fight rolling resistance and slow speed, at the same time your heart is beating out of your chest. Still you can either tough it out or dab get out and walk. It can be the most painful thing and yet when you clear a steep climb for the first time some how your leg don't feel half as bad than the 10 times you've tried and failed.

I burn 600-800 calories per hour on my avg mtb ride, only 400-500 calories on my road ride. Not to mention, mtb ride I can get max heart rate quite easily, on road it's so difficult, because it's just pave and boring. I guess it's more fun if you Road racing, but certainly not for me.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Whichever bike you will have more fun on will enable you to loose the most weight. If you don't enjoy it, then you won't go as often and therefore be looking at around 280 a year from now. 

For me, it is a mountain bike. But your opinion may differ.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Whichever you will ride more.


----------



## Brazos (Apr 12, 2009)

Pick which ever bike you think you have the best oppertunity to ride the most. For me it is a road bike. I agree MTB is more of a workout but I have great road riding outside my front door. My MTB oppertunities are a 20-30 minute drive each way. For an hours worth of driving I can get in a nice road ride after work and save the MTB for the weekends. Pick the bike you will ride the most now and loose that wieght. While you are loosing wieght save up and buy the other bike and eventually do both.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have ridden both and _I liked my 29er MTB better for weight loss_-HANDS DOWN!! It put's you in a more upright position and feels more natural than a Road Bike.. It feels like a MTB works more 'stomach and arms' than a Road Bike, which is all legs (to me at least).... ALSO my 29er is more of a workout if I am 'road riding' that day[because road bikes were made for the road]. You can also ride trails and off curbs with a good Mountain Bike, and trails give you more of a workout because you are using your 'whole' body dodging branches, thorn bushes and going over rocks and roots, While Still pedaling to lose pounds!--*BUT The key is to have a 29er*, _because it is harder to accellerate than a 26 inch bike, especially if you are road riding through stop lights_.. My 2 cents..--_*PLUS MTB'ing you are less likely to get hit by a car!!!*_


----------



## Loner Ranger (May 10, 2010)

Interesting thread!

I don't have a lot of biking experience, but enjoy getting out and grinding some gears. My only bike is MTB. I originally bought it for casual riding, but find myself feeling the urge to get out more and more often. 

I talked to a friend of mine who is into biking quite a bit more, and he stated biking is a poor form of exercise to lose weight because it is hard to get the heart rate up. I don't know how it is where he lives, but where I live there is nothing further from the truth. No matter if I'm riding on the pavement or on the Forest Service roads, it seems like there is always a hill to climb. Within minutes I can get my heart trying to blow out my chest, if that's what I want to do.

At any rate, my suggestion is to get a mountain bike and then be diligent about getting on it and building up your saddle time.

Good luck with your weight loss goals!


----------



## tennyis (May 16, 2010)

thanks guys for all the great advice. I agree about the heart rate, I can get mine up walking up a flight of stairs that wont be an issue  haha


----------



## syboat (May 14, 2010)

i think both is good but mtb is much more fun and you stick with it longer and it will be from one hour a day to a few vs. roadbike you will stay at your hour or so 
so i think you will lose more weight with mtb


----------



## InlawBiker (Aug 19, 2009)

I think MTB is better for losing weight and more fun. But do you _actually have trails_ you can get to right out your front door? If you only have an hour every morning it's a lot easier to find a road than a trail. Usually.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd say get a MTB. As a beginner it'll give you the versatility to do whichever type of riding you want to do. If you buy a road bike and get bored with it... you're stuck. 

Me personally, even when I'm doing city riding, I'll inevitably see something cool I'll want to ride over, through or jump off of!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

*What's your plan*

How much weight do you want to loose.
At 280# riding MTB, you'd burn about 1000 calories/hour, if you do it leisurely it's about half that. One pound is 3500 calories in or out same.

If you ride 1hr a day and eat the same you'd loose 2lbs every week. Realistically, if you have a decent diet plan and be able to reduce 200-500cal/ day from your suggested daily intake plus your work out. You'd be loosing a whole lot more. Your first 20lbs should be fairly easy. If you are like me if you give up pops, sweet, and snacks just keep your meal and ride. You should be more than please with the result.

I just lost 40# since 2/12/10, my first 15# was quite easy, to say that it show steady progress, about 1-1.5# a day. Of course the first few days are water lost, none the less it felt good. It helped on the bike too. Lighter mean faster. It seems like every week I have to re-adjust my fork/shock sag on my bike.

If you are going to do this I suggest you get yourself a heart rate monitor there are some good one for bikes that's really cheap on Greenfish hope it's still there. You just need to replace the batteries. good bike computer as well. I think it's $20 you can't beat that.

Post your progress on line share with others, you can't take it back, pressure is on. Throw in 20-30 sit up to start, as you'll need it for riding, your first few ride beside your ass, you back would hurt like hell because your core is not strong enough yet.

I'm pretty sure if you can keep up your riding and behave during meal time, by Memorial day weekend you should be at or below 270# already. If you do need support just get on here, I'll be sure to check back and give you encouragement and support to help you through this fun task you have set out to do. Go OCD, write things down, get obsess with numbers, it helped me. I have 15 more to go til the end of June, and I'm behaving, well most of the time.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

MTB. On a road bike you'll get there faster or with less energy but u want to burn energy. On a mtb, even with no susp, bumps will b much softer, riding position more comfy, and u can ride trails.
IMO, the reason most diets fail is because of too much too soon. It would b nice to just loose the #'s, but your body learns and adjust in about 6 weeks to the changes, and they become less affective. If you do everything all at once there's no room for improvement and, U go from 1 lifestyle to another and that's hard to stick with.
Things to do,
Cardio, best in morn before food. but not cafe
Eating, best to eat 5,6 small meals throu the day
Carbs, best to eat in morn, and low to no carbs later. Or 2,3 days low, no carbs, 1 day carbs.
Wieght or body wieght training, not only does it burn calories but muscle at rest is burning calories, and speeds metab.
Does not have to b all or nothing of any of these. Any 1 or a little of each.
So, Id recomend starting with 30 min. bike, cardio, in morn. and a little of the others, and every 6 weeks make improvement in some areas. Not only will this aproach be more enjoyable, but you'll learn what diet tools work for u. 
I'm aware that you asked mtb or road bike but, sometimes i just can't help myself. 
Good luck with your journey.


----------



## tennyis (May 16, 2010)

THanks guys for all of the great advice! I just got back from the LBS, I went to 3 different ones and road about 10 differnt bikes in the end I came hom with a Rocky Mountain Fusion. I took it ou tfor a quick 10 minute ride and I was winded and my legs where burning on the way back haha, i'm sure not in as good of shape as I was 10 years and 100lbs ago! 

I'll post some pics up later. 

The best part of the entire thing when my son saw me come up in the bike he asked me to go for a bike ride with him! I'm just heading out now with him! He's only 5 so I should be able to keep up! haha


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

tennyis said:


> Thanks Crimson for the info, however I'm looking at it more from the point of using the mountain bike on the road would I burn just as many calories.


Yes. You can output the same amount of effort, power, work on a MTB vs a Road bike. you just wont go as far when on the road.

I have an old mountainbike set up for road riding with slick tires, as it is a very comfortable setup. Most new riders don't like the feel of roadbikes hence the hybrids came into existance, which are just a middle of the road solution and will get tossed out once you get multiple bikes. My next bike wil be a cross bike as i don't find myself on many paved roads when I ride the road.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Bought a tag along. A 1 wheel bike for kids that attaches to your seatpost. Whew. Lota fun.


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

tennyis said:


> THanks guys for all of the great advice! I just got back from the LBS, I went to 3 different ones and road about 10 differnt bikes in the end I came hom with a Rocky Mountain Fusion. I took it ou tfor a quick 10 minute ride and I was winded and my legs where burning on the way back haha, i'm sure not in as good of shape as I was 10 years and 100lbs ago!
> 
> I'll post some pics up later.
> 
> The best part of the entire thing when my son saw me come up in the bike he asked me to go for a bike ride with him! I'm just heading out now with him! He's only 5 so I should be able to keep up! haha


Good luck with that. My 6 year old passes people all the time. His biggest issue last year (when he was 5) was remembering his right vs left right or left when he was calling it out.

Congrats on the new bike and remember your excess pounds are the only thing you can leave on the trail.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

My own opinion based solely on personal experience is that mountain biking provides a better workout. I can do 3 hour rides no problem on a road bike and come home feeling pretty good. On my mountainbike, if I put in a good 1-2 hours at my local trails and push myself on the flats, I come home feeling like I spent the day doing manual labor. Mountainbiking also gives your arms/chest a workout. Also, on a road bike, you can make it up *most* hills by spinning and spinning an easy gear --you may be a little out of breath at the top, but you can easily keep going and usually enjoy an easy downhill coast. When mountain biking, I find I have to "attack" more hills and reach the top without walking and usually have that "burning/my lungs are going to explode/my legs will fall off" feeling at the top. When you get to the top, its no easy downhill coast waiting for you. You also work your core when mountain biking as you shift your weight around the bike. My 2 cents.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

*Chocolate Milk Diet*

Don't forget the chocolate milk!
http://health.yahoo.com/experts/eatthis/54828/the-chocolate-milk-diet/


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

I think MTB may be better than road for weight loss. My reasoning is this- many high end road bikes are not really made for someone of your weight- not being a jerk- I'm not much below you! A decent road bike will do you well though..
An MTB is just built a bit tougher and since you live in the country you can take to the trails for a change of pace. An MTB will do better on the road than a road bike will do off road.
I have both, as well as a fixed gear for screwing around on.


----------



## tennyis (May 16, 2010)

mimi1885 said:


> How much weight do you want to loose.
> At 280# riding MTB, you'd burn about 1000 calories/hour, if you do it leisurely it's about half that. One pound is 3500 calories in or out same.


My 30th birthday is Dec 16, my weight last night was actually more then I had thought. I hadn't weighed myself in well over 6 months. I was 305lbs  So anyways by the time I hit 30 i'm going to be under 200lbs, which I t hink is my ideal weight i'm 6'3


----------



## Wildeyes (Jun 14, 2007)

Get a mountain bike and a set of slick tires. I ride road on my mountain bike with slicks and have no problems and it is very comfy.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

CrimsonFox said:


> The most effective fat burning and weight loss comes from anaerobic exercise. That is periods of sprinting, lifting heavy weight, pushing up a hill, climbing rocks, etc. Aerobic exercise is where you maintain a steady pace for long periods. Road biking tends to be aerobic in that you maintain pedaling cadence and go. Mountain biking is more anaerobic, you pace yourself, grind at the top of a climb or over a section of rocks, there is more upper body strength needed to control the bike, etc.
> 
> So therefore, mountain biking since it is anaerobic in nature is better for strength building and fat loss.


This info is incorrect. Optimum fat burn from exercise comes from around 50-70% of your max heart rate (~85% of calories burned are from fats, compared to ~50% at aerobic level 70-80% of max heart rate and ~15% at anaerobic level 80-90%). The optimal way to lose weight and keep it off is to raise your metabolism, which is best done through muscle building (muscles are furnaces for calories). You don't need to have massive muscles, you can just be "thoroughly active" in which you have many muscles working for you rather than a select group.

Riding on the road uses far fewer muscle groups than mountain biking. You will be in better all around shape doing mountain biking. Plus it forces you to not fall into a pace with climbs and such (completing challenges is what makes you improve), and greatly improves balance which is another area which is looked at to determine what kind of shape you're in (weak and fat people wobble, hunch, and sway when they walk and fit people walk a narrow path with good posture).


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Don't forget the chocolate milk!
> http://health.yahoo.com/experts/eatthis/54828/the-chocolate-milk-diet/


Are you serious? Haha. What a gimmick diet. Chocolate milk has so much sugar in it. I like how it has an article about best beers in there too. It just goes to show how far people go to tell half truths to make something sound acceptable/justifiable. Even if it's known to be bad, it's not bad in moderation and at socially acceptable times, eh? The body will adapt, right?

Anyone remotely suspicious will raise a ton of questions about that article. *sigh*

Men's Health has some good info, but, like all magazines, they try to get you to spend money by suggesting what's good to spend money on. They got me to buy various books and supplements. I like the books, but there are better and supplements are a plain waste of money. I like books that go further in depth like "Starting Strength".


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

*It's doable!*



tennyis said:


> My 30th birthday is Dec 16, my weight last night was actually more then I had thought. I hadn't weighed myself in well over 6 months. I was 305lbs  So anyways by the time I hit 30 i'm going to be under 200lbs, which I t hink is my ideal weight i'm 6'3


It's really doable, I was 196#on 2-12 lost 41lbs so far I have a calender book that I write down every thing I eat, It's hideous at first, now it's like a second nature. It comes in handy when you hit a snag. My plateau was at 165 I was there for at least 10 days before slowly drop again. At this point I don't expect to see a drop everyday but I know my progress.

What works for me was the granola bars one with fruit&nuts 140cal, I have may be 2-3 in between meals it keeps me busy. Keep it up don't give up.


----------



## tennyis (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Mimi! 

We took our 2 oldest boys tonight to sign up for martial arts and it was only an extra 20 a month to get a family pass so my wife and I are going to start doing fitness kick boxing classes a night or two a week as well! 

Diet wise I am just trying to eat smart, i.e I know pizza isn't healthy so i'm not eating it. Once I get into the swing of things then I am going to work on a set diet and counting calories. I don't want to try and start doing everything all at once, biking 5-6 days a week, martial arts two nights a week and keeping a food log might be a bit much all at once I want to make sure I stick with it !


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Get the one that you're going to stick with ...


----------



## AtlPikMan (Mar 15, 2010)

GiddyHitch said:


> Get the one that you're going to stick with ...


Agreed, Get the one that you will use the most


----------



## b_heald (Feb 23, 2009)

I road bike for conditioning for mountain biking. I feel mountain biking is many more ups and downs and thus my heart rate doesnt stay up and the burn in my legs isnt constant. where as road biking i can ride at a level where my heart is higher and my legs are always doing the same amount of work. thus i can train harder and get in better shape. 
oh and i ride a single speed mountain bike so thats why i cannot keep working teh same amount on the trails.


----------



## djjr50 (Apr 17, 2010)

I bought a MTB 6 weeks ago just so I can ride on something that will support my weight. Never intended on riding any serious trails, until I signed onto these forums and saw some of videos. 

Now, I try to ride at least 30 miles/week...with my end goal being 50-70 miles per week (road only). The last two weekends, I went out to two local trails. The difference in the effort put out for me was CRAZY different! And it was definitely more fun (IMO) to ride trails. 

Teaming my bike-riding with some basketball, the weight will fall off...if only I can eat right!


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

fishindaddy said:


> I recently sold my road bike and bought a mtn bike. I get a much better workout and in shorter time riding the trails.


That's what I did too :thumbsup: The rode bike bothered the hell out of my back, being all hunched over and all. Plus,..my belly got in the way too when my thighs started pumping to pedal. MTB'ing all the way :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## b_heald (Feb 23, 2009)

i think everyone on here would agree that mountain biking is way more fun. its a good, fun way to get in shape


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can do either but you have to be eating right. Get a base line on your BMR/RMR so you know how much you should be eating. 80 % of weight loss is about what you eat and how much. People tend to think " Hey I will eat 1 time a day and work out a ton" which in turn will back fire. If you ride 1 hr a day you will be fine just know how much you are eating i.e count your calories


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

True hellrazor, but it's also about how often u eat. After 3, 4 hours of not eating your body goes into fasting mode. So it stores fat to be used later. It takes 1,2.3 months but eating 5.6 meals a day, your body says, hay, don't have to store fat. Got food coming all the time. That is y cardio in morning, while in fasting mode from sleeping 7,8 hours, before food, is the best way to tap into stored fat. Cardio at anytime will burn calories but in a.m. will burn more fat. If your not going to do cardio first thing than get up and eat or, 
Grab a cup of Jo and Go.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

theMeat said:


> True hellrazor, but it's also about how often u eat. After 3, 4 hours of not eating your body goes into fasting mode. So it stores fat to be used later. It takes 1,2.3 months but eating 5.6 meals a day, your body says, hay, don't have to store fat. Got food coming all the time. That is y cardio in morning, while in fasting mode from sleeping 7,8 hours, before food, is the best way to tap into stored fat. Cardio at anytime will burn calories but in a.m. will burn more fat. If your not going to do cardio first thing than get up and eat or,
> Grab a cup of Jo and Go.


Correct and when I lost my 100 lbs I ate every 2-3 hrs. That is embedded in my brain now I still eat every 2-3 hrs. The other thing that is good for burning fat is doing some kind of weight routine. It also helps minimize the loss of muscle in the weight loss process


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I dont like the eating every 2 or 3 hours. A good 3 meal a day diet, minus the in between snacking and eating late at night works also. 

For the last week and a half I have been taking Xenadrine Ultra. If its a gimmick, then it works or at least I am losing weight. I take 2 pills 15 minutes before I eat with a 8oz glass of water. Before I even eat I already start feeling full. For a few days I ate normal, and after every meal I would feel so over full. Now that I have my eating under control, I eat maybe a 3rd of what I used to. I dont eat in between meals, and I dont eat after dinner. I have lost 8 pounds in the week and a half. If anything the pills made me more conches of what I eat, and gave me a structure to eat by.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> I dont like the eating every 2 or 3 hours. A good 3 meal a day diet, minus the in between snacking and eating late at night works also.
> 
> For the last week and a half I have been taking Xenadrine Ultra. If its a gimmick, then it works or at least I am losing weight. I take 2 pills 15 minutes before I eat with a 8oz glass of water. Before I even eat I already start feeling full. For a few days I ate normal, and after every meal I would feel so over full. Now that I have my eating under control, I eat maybe a 3rd of what I used to. I dont eat in between meals, and I dont eat after dinner. I have lost 8 pounds in the week and a half. If anything the pills made me more conches of what I eat, and gave me a structure to eat by.


Post back in 6 months with long term results . Did you take pills to get fat ?


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Post back in 6 months with long term results .


bwahahaha


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

In my case it's much easier to get a killer road ride than load up the mtb to get to a trail especially with the limited time I have during the week. I have nasty, long climbs in all directions that can take me to anaerobic in a hurry, you can't just spin up so you get an upper body workout as well. Since the op only has an hour to ride, I vote for road.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Stick to road biking if you're just trying to lose weight. You'll burn more calories assuming you're pedaling constantly for the same amount of time. MTB if you're looking to have fun and build strong muscles.


----------



## MrOldLude (May 10, 2010)

Grats on your purchase. Calories burned are calories burned. Just keep at it and ride the bike. Since I'm not hardcore, especially during nastier weather, I do spinning classes at the Y.


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

Since you've already bought a MTB (congrats) I'd suggest getting a spare rear wheel and cassette with a slick tire on it, then pick up a used trainer (cheap on craigslist). Since the spare wheel is only gonna see trainer user it doesn't have to be nice, but match the cassette to whats on your mtb wheels to avoid chain problems. This way you can get the best of both worlds, with one bike, and you can ride anytime, in any weather. The trainer will help with endurance and aerobic workouts, and will let you get some exercise while watching TV or reading. While riding a trainer is known to be boring (hence why they are cheap on craigslist!), you can spice it up. I personally like the Sufferfest training videos.

Good luck!


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

I mix it up. The road bike definitely is where Im spending most of my time because I can push myself much harder when all Im thinking about is distance, cadence, and heart rate instead of "OMG RUT! SNAKE! DEER!! Downhill with roots! 'Nother Snake!!!."

I rode all last summer on just my mountain bike and made almost no progress on my weight. 2500 miles and I lost one pant size and 5lbs. In the interest of full disclosure... I was 310lbs. I finished out the season at 305lbs. I am a lifelong cyclist. I worked as a bicycle courier for 4 years during which I got down to 275lbs. I currently ride 100-140 miles a week. I drink no soda, eat no junk food (chips, cookies, ice cream), and I am also a hiker.
This season I have gone from 310lbs to 295 in about 2 months. It is incredibly frustrating to see almost no change in the mirror, but the road bike lets me evaluate my performance improvements very easily.
I bought the road bike this season because I felt like I was not able to build a strong enough fitness base on the mountain bike. My strategy has definitely worked so far for this season.

The one other thing is that my size, combined with the grit from the trail turns my mountain bike's drivetrain to dust every 1k miles. Even with a dedicated maintenance regimen, most bike components are just not engineered for the abuse of a rider over 200lbs. The mountain bike is my money pit. And even though Im not exactly a typical 300lb guy the bike can't tell the difference between someone who is 300lbs because they sit on the couch all the time or 300lbs because they're 6'4" and built like a panzer.. It just knows that a hell of a lot of weight is straining against that drivetrain up hills. I point this out simply because the upkeep on a mountain bike for a guy your size is a cost you might not have factored in. A mechanic can tell you how to care for your bike, and certainly maintenance will prolong the life of components, but its just not going to spare them from the eventual toll your size will take on them.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

either. diet is far more important.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

StarXed said:


> I rode all last summer on just my mountain bike and made almost no progress on my weight. 2500 miles and I lost one pant size and 5lbs. In the interest of full disclosure... I was 310lbs. I finished out the season at 305lbs.


If this happened then I am willing to be you messed up somewhere on your diet. Whether over eating on under eating. People have the misconception about under eating and what they think it does. Most people think Hey Im eating fine but in reality people are doing either of the 2 I mentioned


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

Hellrazor666 said:


> If this happened then I am willing to be you messed up somewhere on your diet. Whether over eating on under eating. People have the misconception about under eating and what they think it does. Most people think Hey Im eating fine but in reality people are doing either of the 2 I mentioned


Nope. I neither over eat or under eat. 3 meals a day.

Granola or cheerios or one egg for breakfast, salad or soup or small sandwich for lunch, grilled chicken on salad or plain pasta with olive oil or fish for dinner. Keep pecans, walnuts, and almonds at hand for light snacking. No white breads. No peanuts. No corn. Heavy vegetables and protein rich foods. Trust me...my doctor says I eat healthier then he does.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

StarXed said:


> Nope. I neither over eat or under eat. 3 meals a day.
> 
> Granola or cheerios or one egg for breakfast, salad or soup or small sandwich for lunch, grilled chicken on salad or plain pasta with olive oil or fish for dinner. Keep pecans, walnuts, and almonds at hand for light snacking. No white breads. No peanuts. No corn. Heavy vegetables and protein rich foods. Trust me...my doctor says I eat healthier then he does.


 Finding out how much you should be eating (Your BMR) and counting is the only true way to know if you doing things right.


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't agree with a lot of what's been said in this thread, but I'm not an expert. It just seems to contradict what I've read in books like Joe Friel's "The Cyclists Training Bible."

70-80% of your riding should be at 60-80% of your max heart rate (roughly). For most people that's between 120 - 140 bpm. If you haven't ridden much before, you should spend 2-3 months working almost exclusively at this level. This will train your aerobic base, and make it possible later to ride much more efficiently.

You don't just want to burn calories, you want to burn fat. Until I started reading books like Joe Friel's, I trained way too hard, and never on a road bike. I used to think mountain biking was so hardcore, and that's why I could only go 2-3 hours before becoming cooked. But then I entered marathon races, and saw people pushing WAY beyond my normal pace for 10-12 hours. How?

Periodized training. Proper carb intake during a ride. Regular hydration (not just during a workout but throughout the day). Rest and recovery periods.

What would all this mean 6 months down the road? At 160-170 bpm (a hard mtn bike ride) you're still burning fat while the guy next to you is frying his muscles. You'll lose weight and he'll lose muscular endurance. There's a smart way to go about losing weight and going balls to the wall isn't it.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

simian23 said:


> I don't agree with a lot of what's been said in this thread, but I'm not an expert. It just seems to contradict what I've read in books like Joe Friel's "The Cyclists Training Bible."
> 
> 70-80% of your riding should be at 60-80% of your max heart rate (roughly). For most people that's between 120 - 140 bpm. If you haven't ridden much before, you should spend 2-3 months working almost exclusively at this level. This will train your aerobic base, and make it possible later to ride much more efficiently.
> 
> ...


 Muscle loss is going to happen no matter what you do and that's why it is important to have a weight routine to help minimize it


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

It would be nice if the same diet book could work for everyone. To think that bpm while doing cardio is the only factor, while it may work for some, is just silly. If your training for a marathon it has more use. 
Depending on your size, age, genetic backround, and level of fitness, some tools r much more affective than others. Some folk have to do everything, and some have to do nota to stay at a healthy wieght. 
For me, if I don't eat about 5 times a day, I could loose wieght but gain fat at the same time. Cardio has little effect on my wieght, but builds my stamina for wieght training. I'm a small person so gaining muscle has been a great way for me to up my mtab. Having 2,3 low to no carb days, and 1 carb day seems to work for me while others find carbs in the am, no carbs in the pm works, and still others have very little result in playing with carbs.
The single most, best advice I can give anyone that has been on a diet for a while, or is about to start one is. Fast for 24 hours. We give our body a break from other things but food is a constant. This will give you digestion a rest, help reset your metab, and leave your body wondering what's next.

Bottom line. The only things that stay true and steady
less food, more exersize = wieght loss
More muscle = faster metab
What works for some doesn't work for everyone
In time your tools loose their effectiveness and should be altered.

IMO, the real trick to staying at a healthy wieght for overwieght peeps is to find out what works for them, by sticking with a plan for bout 6 weeks, then change, and doing that long enough that it becomes a lifestyle and not something u have to do to loose wieght.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

> Granola or cheerios or one egg for breakfast, salad or soup or small sandwich for lunch, grilled chicken on salad or plain pasta with olive oil or fish for dinner. Keep pecans, walnuts, and almonds at hand for light snacking. No white breads


_*I tried that too,--eating a Normal Healthy diet didn't work for me--I had to Eliminate ALL BREAD, etc-You gotta get Medieval--*_not even 100% whole wheat NOTHIN, No Bread, no pasta, sugar, butter, white flour etc (not at home, I only eat these out at Fast food/Restaurants)..--cook all food with Olive Oil..---ALSO I just use McCormick 'Salt Free' seasoning and Fresh Ground Black Pepper on EVERYTHING. Not even Sea Salt anymore-- PLUS have 5 meals a day.--_*BUT the Key is to have as much Organic or Near Organic *food as possible*!!--It is the hormones in regular Supermarket food that gets you fat!![/I*]----------- Breakfast is Organic Oatmeal with Organic Frozen blueberries--SLOW Burning carbs, NO cereal and Especially NO Milk!!--I do eat Swiss cheese for Calcium--On Weekends I have Organic Eggs with Natural Salsa.. then Protein(no red meat--Natural chicken Breast or Sausage or Wild Alaskan Salmon--with Organic veggies TWICE A DAY.)--I even had to cut out Buffalo (healthy red meat)--No Red Meat at home, Go out to eat it, you'll eat it ALOT less.... Then have fruit and Natural Peanut Butter as snacks..--ALSO Drink 1 gallon (or more) of water a day--I Cannot Stress that Enough!!!!--and take a multi-vitamin...
..---Try That with lifting weights and I guarantee you'll be back to 260!!-----Remember, No starches after Breakfast--AND join a gym-AND Go, 3-4 times a week--AND lift Dumbell's at home... 
.... Try that for a week and see how it goes!!!--
*P.S*. I joined a Wholesale Club for $40 for a year and they have these,--

http://www.purelyallnatural.com/Products/

--It's cheaper and 'Almost Organic'--*Walmart prices without Walmart hormone's....*
--ALSO this diet worked soo well for me that I can do McDonald's or KFC twice a week to kick-start the metabolism..AND I do eat ice cream with the Natural Peanut Butter---JUST EAT 95% Healthy with Alot of Protein and No-Starches/Chewable Carb's After Breakfast, and 1 Gallon of water a day--No 'Diet coke'.- nothing with 'Artificial Sweetner's' in it...._


----------



## StarXed (Aug 5, 2008)

247 said:


> _*I tried that too,--eating a Normal Healthy diet didn't work for me--I had to Eliminate ALL BREAD, etc-You gotta get Medieval--*_not even 100% whole wheat NOTHIN, No Bread, no pasta, sugar, butter, white flour etc (not at home, I only eat these out at Fast food/Restaurants)..--cook all food with Olive Oil..---ALSO I just use McCormick 'Salt Free' seasoning and Fresh Ground Black Pepper on EVERYTHING. Not even Sea Salt anymore-- PLUS have 5 meals a day.--_*BUT the Key is to have as much Organic or Near Organic *food as possible*!!--It is the hormones in regular Supermarket food that gets you fat!![/I*]----------- Breakfast is Organic Oatmeal with Organic Frozen blueberries--SLOW Burning carbs, NO cereal and Especially NO Milk!!--I do eat Swiss cheese for Calcium--On Weekends I have Organic Eggs with Natural Salsa.. then Protein(no red meat--Natural chicken Breast or Sausage or Wild Alaskan Salmon--with Organic veggies TWICE A DAY.)--I even had to cut out Buffalo (healthy red meat)--No Red Meat at home, Go out to eat it, you'll eat it ALOT less.... Then have fruit and Natural Peanut Butter as snacks..--ALSO Drink 1 gallon (or more) of water a day--I Cannot Stress that Enough!!!!--and take a multi-vitamin...
> ..---Try That with lifting weights and I guarantee you'll be back to 260!!-----Remember, No starches after Breakfast--AND join a gym-AND Go, 3-4 times a week--AND lift Dumbell's at home...
> .... Try that for a week and see how it goes!!!--
> *P.S*. I joined a Wholesale Club for $40 for a year and they have these,--
> ...


_

I already do pretty much all of that when it comes to high protein in my diet except I don't eat red meat because I can't afford it, but I tried going caveman for a month and it left me with not nearly enough energy. Nuts and fruits and berries weren't cutting it I was crashing after 15 miles. I had to cut back in some whole wheat products or I would eat through my energy reserves too quickly._


----------



## Ascendedgupta (Jan 13, 2020)

MTB is very efficient when it comes to weight loss. You burn an average of 600 to 800 calories per hour and build up muscle - site. It's also a low impact sport and you won't suffer injuries as much as other sports, given that you don't crash. Highly recommended!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Ascendedgupta said:


> MTB is very efficient when it comes to weight loss. You burn an average of 600 to 800 calories per hour and build up muscle - site. It's also a low impact sport and you won't suffer injuries as much as other sports, given that you don't crash. Highly recommended!


You revived a 10 year old thread just to comment? I'm sure most of these people aren't around.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Ascendedgupta said:


> spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


however, since the topic might still be interesting:

you'll lose the most weight doing whatever physical activity you do with the most duration, intensity, and frequency. (that's very, very general.) and the more fun you're having, the more you'll participate in an activity for longer, at more intensity, and more frequently. ergo: pick an activity that fills you with joy and you'll never feel like you're "working out to lose weight." you'll just be having fun with better health as a side effect.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

My road bike weighs less than my mountain bike, but my mountain has more weight to lose. Perhaps I should have it road bike.

You don't work out to lose weight, you work out to gain fitness. You eat right to lose weight (or gain it). Source: Fatish guy who frequently rides bikes.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

mack_turtle said:


> however, since the topic might still be interesting:


Now that they've built a brewpub at every MTB trailhead in the world, I've found that riding MTB is counter productive...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been riding mtb at least 6-8 hr a week, and right now, I could stand to lose as much as my mtb weighs. Basically no change in two years.


----------



## broccoli1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Battery said:


> You revived a 10 year old thread just to comment? I'm sure most of these people aren't around.


a new member with 2 posts that have Links in them.

smells like spam.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I do both, where I live I can road bike 100 to 1 on mtb. the weather dictates and trails are in a flood zone so whenever it rains the trails are closed. I can walk out my door and ride as many miles as I want on the road and always feel like I got a workout. love doing both and they both have their place in my routine. I wish I could mtb more but until I can move out of state it is what it is. road riding helps me mentally relieve stress and mtb is more of an adrenaline rush


----------

